# Cohiba in a Glass Tube



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

A couple months ago, a buddy of mine raided my humidor (with my permission) and snaked the one cigar I was really looking forward to, a Padron Serie 1926. While heart broken, I was glad that it went to someone that appreciated it, and really enjoyed it. 

He just got back from a cruise in Mexico where he picked up some cigars and gave me a Cohiba in glass tube he picked up from a "reputable" cigar shop. Please correct me if I am wrong, but I did not think that Cohibas were packed in glass tubes. 

I thanked him profusely, and I will have to post a review of it when I get around to smoking it.

Matt


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I would love to see a picture......and more than likely it is fake.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I would love to see a picture......and more than likely it is fake.


i'm at work right now, but I will post a photo when i get home tonight, and I thought it was probably fake.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Never saw one of those I say it is a fake


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

AFAIK, glass tubes were discontinuted in the 70s, before Cohiba was released to the public. Sorry bro.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fugazzi :tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, recent releases have not been in tubes. Here's a good reference:

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

It was the thought that counts!! Thanks. guys, I will still post a pick when I get home. 

Although I will say, the band does look like a good band.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

no photo tonight. I had to leave the office in a hurry, and forgot to grab the cigar.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

The SIglo II and the Siglo VI do come in metal tubes..

but correct Glass has not been arounf for quite a while.


ucla695 said:


> Yes, recent releases have not been in tubes. Here's a good reference:
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## Taxman90 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmm, Cohibo


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here is a photo of a Cohiba in a glass tube and it's the real thing! It's a Siglo VI, that I placed in a tube for long term storage. I placed ten of them in tubes, in May, 2008 for long term storage. The Siglo's were from 2005, and I'm hoping to keep them in the glass tubes, unopened for at least five years, may be longer!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here is a photo of a Cohiba in a glass tube and it's the real thing! It's a Siglo VI, that *I placed in a tube *for long term storage. I placed ten of them in tubes, in May, 2008 for long term storage. The Siglo's were from 2005, and I'm hoping to keep them in the glass tubes, unopened for at least five years, may be longer!


Let us know how that works for you. Do you have some not in tubes so you can see what difference the tube made?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Let us know how that works for you. Do you have some not in tubes so you can see what difference the tube made?


Yes, I did think of that. I have 3 Siglo VI's from the same batch, that I did not place in tubes. I will use them as a comparison. I have eight in tubes and the 3 not in tubes, in a small box, buried in my long term storage cooler. I kept two of the tubed ones out for show, etc. and in case I decide to try one after a couple of years.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Allthough a CS newb, I do have lots of Cohiba experience, and am comfortable saying they haven't been sold in glass tubes for a very very long time (1970's) and certainly not available in Mexico at that time.

As far as storing in a glass tube, seems odd, these babies need room to breathe and bloom, infact my experience with Siglos has been that they bloom much faster than other CC's. Given that pic of the one in a glass tube shows no bloom after having been stored allready for a few years (in my mind at least) supports my feelings that they need to breathe to properly age.

just my .02


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

CosmoKCohiba said:


> Allthough a CS newb, I do have lots of Cohiba experience, and am comfortable saying they haven't been sold in glass tubes for a very very long time (1970's) and certainly not available in Mexico at that time.
> 
> As far as storing in a glass tube, seems odd, these babies need room to breathe and bloom, infact my experience with Siglos has been that they bloom much faster than other CC's. Given that pic of the one in a glass tube shows no bloom after having been stored allready for a few years (in my mind at least) supports my feelings that they need to breathe to properly age.
> 
> just my .02


I appreciate your thoughts, however, I must disagree with you. Most experts believe that cigars stored in tubes tend to age extremely well, but at a slower rate than cigars not stored in tubes. Also, you have miss read my post. The Siglo's that I placed in tubes are from 2005, however, I only recently placed them in the tubes (May, 2008). Anyway, only time will tell what the results will be of my small experiment!


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I appreciate your thoughts, however, I must disagree with you. Most experts believe that cigars stored in tubes tend to age extremely well, but at a slower rate than cigars not stored in tubes. Also, you have miss read my post. The Siglo's that I placed in tubes are from 2005, however, I only recently placed them in the tubes (May, 2008). Anyway, only time will tell what the results will be of my small experiment!


I understood that they were 2005 sticks put in tubes in 2008, did they have any bloom when you put them in the tubes? Most of my Siglos start to bloom around the 2.5 year mark, some boxes sooner.

I'd like to give it a shot too, whereabouts can I buy a glass tubes?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

CosmoKCohiba said:


> I understood that they were 2005 sticks put in tubes in 2008, did they have any bloom when you put them in the tubes? Most of my Siglos start to bloom around the 2.5 year mark, some boxes sooner.
> 
> I'd like to give it a shot too, whereabouts can I buy a glass tubes?




As I recall, several of them were starting to show signs of bloom, but not all of them.

If I new where to get the glass tubes, I'd be happy to tell you and I'd get more myself. The ones I used came from my son, who lives in the Chicago Area. He had completed a box split of Casa Torano Tubos, with a friend and ended up with 12 of them. He saved the tubes for me and then finally sent them to me earlier this year. They worked out to be the perfect size for a Siglo VI, so that's what I used.

I am always on the look out for glass tubes that seal well, and aluminum tubes with screw tops.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I appreciate your thoughts, however, I must disagree with you. Most experts believe that cigars stored in tubes tend to age extremely well, but at a slower rate than cigars not stored in tubes. Also, you have miss read my post. The Siglo's that I placed in tubes are from 2005, however, I only recently placed them in the tubes (May, 2008). Anyway, only time will tell what the results will be of my small experiment!


I've got to agree with Johnny in that I too know many people who believe that aging cigars in a sealed environment is the best method. Air exchange will age them quicker but not always better as will higher temperatures. When you seal one up you are committing yourself to a significant wait of no less than 10 years.

This is one of the elements of the hobby that is interesting and if you have a formula that ages your cigars to your liking then that is the method for you. Like we always say, taste and flavors are subjective.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

^I'm ready to give it a shot, guess I was always after the quick fix (bloom) Could I use a glass beaker tube (science lab type) with a rubber sealing cap? I'm really anxious to put a few sticks away, but need some tubes.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Is it me or is the cigar in the tube back wards?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mikhail said:


> Is it me or is the cigar in the tube back wards?


From what I recall, all cigars in aluminum tubes are placed in with the foot at the open end/top. However, with glass tubes, most of the time the foot is placed at the bottom, with a soft piece of foam, but not always. I have no idea as to why that is, except for the fact that most tubes are round at the bottom and it makes sense that the head will be a better fit than the flat end of the foot. I placed mine, foot down, as they seem to fit better that way.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

CosmoKCohiba said:


> ^I'm ready to give it a shot, guess I was always after the quick fix (bloom) Could I use a glass beaker tube (science lab type) with a rubber sealing cap? I'm really anxious to put a few sticks away, but need some tubes.


That would work just fine, the goal is just to put the cigar in it's own little airtight environment.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

pistol said:


> That would work just fine, the goal is just to put the cigar in it's own little airtight environment.


I've got my test tubes, I do also have tiny sheets of cedar from the inside of RyJ tubos, would it be a good idea to place one in test tube too?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

CosmoKCohiba said:


> I've got my test tubes, I do also have tiny sheets of cedar from the inside of RyJ tubos, would it be a good idea to place one in test tube too?


That depends on your taste. If you do, it will infuse strong cedar nuances into the cigar over a long period of time. Personally, I do not like strong cedar nuances, therefore, when ever I buy tubed cigars that have cedar sleeves in them, I remove it prior to sealing up the tubo for a long rest. A small piece of cedar, rather than a full sleeve, will probably only infuse tiny amount of cedar nuances in to the cigar. Whenever I do my own tubing, I never use any cedar, but that's just me!


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> That depends on your taste. If you do, it will infuse strong cedar nuances into the cigar over a long period of time. Personally, I do not like strong cedar nuances, therefore, when ever I buy tubed cigars that have cedar sleeves in them, I remove it prior to sealing up the tubo for a long rest. A small piece of cedar, rather than a full sleeve, will probably only infuse tiny amount of cedar nuances in to the cigar. Whenever I do my own tubing, I never use any cedar, but that's just me!


Johnny do you get a metallic taste then if you remove the cedar sleeve from within an A/T if you use that for aging?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mikepd said:


> Johnny do you get a metallic taste then if you remove the cedar sleeve from within an A/T if you use that for aging?


That's an interesting question. To be honest, I cannot ever remember experiencing a metallic taste from cigars stored in aluminum tubes. In fact I just smoked an H. Upmann Corona that was stored in it's original tube, for over 8 years (No Cedar Sleeve), a couple of days ago. It was a great smoke, very earthy, with that deep Cuban Sweet Spiciness. No metallic taste, at all!


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> That depends on your taste. If you do, it will infuse strong cedar nuances into the cigar over a long period of time. Personally, I do not like strong cedar nuances, therefore, when ever I buy tubed cigars that have cedar sleeves in them, I remove it prior to sealing up the tubo for a long rest. A small piece of cedar, rather than a full sleeve, will probably only infuse tiny amount of cedar nuances in to the cigar. Whenever I do my own tubing, I never use any cedar, but that's just me!


Thanks for the advice bro, I'll try storing 6 w/cedar 6 w/o see if there's a difference, hopefully my palete is more refined in the next decade.


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

Cohiba's are not packaged in glass tubes. The only brand packaged in plastic tubes from Cuba are Guantanamera cristals which are one of the few brands machine made. 
When aging Cuban cigars that come in tube's, it is best to remove from tubes for aging.
In my experience Cuban Cigars kept pacakaged in tubes may get mold, of course depending on humidity levels.

For further research go to www.habanos.com/news.aspx?type=1&y=2008

This website also has a search bar. I am sure if you search Cohiba glass tubes?? :cb


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

cigarking said:


> Cohiba's are not packaged in glass tubes. The only brand packaged in plastic tubes from Cuba are Guantanamera cristals which are one of the few brands machine made.
> When aging Cuban cigars that come in tube's, it is best to remove from tubes for aging.
> In my experience Cuban Cigars kept pacakaged in tubes may get mold, of course depending on humidity levels.
> 
> ...


I will have to disagree with you, my friend. Properly sealed tubes are designed to create a micro climate within the tube, which provides for superior aging of the cigar within, although, the process is admittedly slower. The humidity within a properly sealed tube does not change significantly under any condition. The only danger, which might cause mold to develop is excessive heat, and that would be a problem whether the cigar was, or was not, in a tube!


----------



## MikeC (Nov 14, 2008)

cigarking said:


> Cohiba's are not packaged in glass tubes.


When I was on a cruise in Mexico last year, every local pharmacy sold "Cohiba"s in glass tubes. I know the OP's friend went to a "reputable" place, but I am guessing it is the same fake Cohiba's that I saw at every Mom and Pop drug store.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

MikeC said:


> When I was on a cruise in Mexico last year, every local pharmacy sold "Cohiba"s in glass tubes. I know the OP's friend went to a "reputable" place, but I am guessing it is the same fake Cohiba's that I saw at every Mom and Pop drug store.


Yep. Mexico is filled with fakes.


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I will have to disagree with you, my friend. Properly sealed tubes are designed to create a micro climate within the tube, which provides for superior aging of the cigar within, although, the process is admittedly slower. The humidity within a properly sealed tube does not change significantly under any condition. The only danger, which might cause mold to develop is excessive heat, and that would be a problem whether the cigar was, or was not, in a tube!


I am reffering to Cuban Cigars in tubes not non-Cubans.Excessive heat can be in a dessert and it can be dry,which a cigar will not get mold. If thier is heat and humidity over 75% then a white mold can form on wrapper and if left to germinate further it turns green or black.Okay I have seen and handled and sold around 20,000 boxes of cuban cigars in the last 8 years.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

cigarking said:


> I am reffering to Cuban Cigars in tubes not non-Cubans.Excessive heat can be in a dessert and it can be dry,which a cigar will not get mold. If there is heat and humidity over 75% then a white mold can form on wrapper and if left to germinate further it turns green or black. Okay I have seen and handled and sold around 20,000 boxes of Cuban cigars in the last 8 years.


I know that you were referring to Cuban Cigars, but it really makes no difference if they're Cuban Cigars or cigars from any other country, I still must disagree with your original statement! Yes, I do agree with the above, but what does that have to do with a cigar being stored in a tube? A cigar stored in a tube has very little chance of becoming over humidified or even under humidified, if stored properly!

BTW, not that it makes any difference, but I've been involved with both Cuban & Non-Cuban cigars for well over 30 years!


----------

